# Plugin wird nicht mehr geladen



## manuche (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich schreibe grade ein Plugin für eine XMind-Installation. Um das ganze testen zu können, habe ich mir ein XMind-Plugin für eclipse zugelegt und kann somit ganz komfortabel aus meiner IDE deguggen und hab den vollen XMind-Funktionalitätsumfang.
Soweit kein Problem. Wenn ich aus eclipse starte (debugge oder release) läuft alles wunderbar. Nun habe ich zum testen mal mein selbst entwickeltes Plugin deployed und in den plugin-Ordner der XMind-Installation kopiert.
Leider wird mein Plugin hier nicht mit geladen. Woran kann das liegen?
Ich habe das schon einmal in einem frühen Entwicklungsstadium schon getestet und da hat es definitiv funktioniert!
Darauf hin habe ich unter Help -> Info über XMind (ähnlich eclipse) -> Plug-in-Details schon geschaut, ob ich irgendwelche Plugins bei der XMind-Installation nicht habe, dass es evtl ein Dependency Problem ist. Das ist allerdings nicht der Fall.
Woran könnte es noch liegen? Mir fällt als Frischling so nichts ein... Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Gruß manuche


----------



## Wildcard (26. Mai 2009)

Falls XMind auf Eclipse 3.4 oder höher aufsetzt, dann zählt der plugins Ordner nicht, da sich p2 darum kümmert. Ist dort auch ein dropins folder? Wenn ja, versuch mal den.


----------



## manuche (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Wildcard,

ich habe folgendes gefunden: 





> XMind 3.0 is based on Eclipse Rich Client Platform 3.4 for its shell and Eclipse Graphical Editing Framework for its core editors. It depends on Java Runtime Environment 5.0 and later.


Ich habe allerdings keinen ordner "dropins" gefunden. Das Projekt an sich ist für die jre 1.6 kompiliert. Sollte ja kein Problem sein. Was mich wundert ist, dass es schonmal funktioniert hat. Aber auch ein neues Sampleprojekt ohne Dependencies wird nicht geladen...

Wenn ich unter den Konfigurationsdetails schau sehe ich folgenden Eintrag zu meinem Plugin:


> mein.plugin (1.0.0) "Beschreibung" [Installiert]


bei allen anderen plugins stehe entweder [Wird gestartet], [Aktiv] oder [Aufgelöst] hinter. Hat das evtl etwas zu bedeuten?

*edit:nicht reproduzierbarer Fehler. Auf anderen Systemen funktioniert es, wenn Version 3.0.3 installiert ist. Bei mir lokal hat eine Neusinstallation der 3.0.3er Version nichts bewirkt, wohl aber eine 3.0.1er Version die auf 3.0.3 geupdatet wurde... Fragt mich nicht warum! Danke trotzdem für die Mühen!


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mai 2009)

Ok, dann haben sie das dropins Verzeichnis nicht mitgenommen.
In dem Fall versuch folgendes: 
Starte den Executable mit dem Parameter -clean
Hilft das nicht, verwende -clean -initialize
Bei -clean -initialize kommt die Anwendung nicht hoch, nicht wundern. Einfach den Prozess kurz durchlaufen lassen und beim nächsten mal wieder ohne -clean -initialize aufrufen.
Mit p2 kannst du nicht mehr einfach PlugIns ins plugins Verzeichnis werfen, da die Konfiguration persistiert und nicht immer wieder neu geladen wird (wie es früher der Fall war).


----------

